# DWC Water temperature



## grodude (Feb 24, 2015)

I have read a few different things about what people believe is the best water temperature in an rdwc setup. The range seems to be from 60-68 degrees. If I can keep it at 60 is this best? Low 60's? Mid? High? Obviously this is assuming I can get it this cold, just curious what the plants like best


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 24, 2015)

plants like oxygen

I shoot for 64-66F


:48: 

View attachment oxygen-solubility-water-2.png


----------



## grodude (Feb 24, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> plants like oxygen
> 
> I shoot for 64-66F
> 
> ...



If I understand correctly, this chart shows that the colder the water the more oxygen. Why do you say 64-66? Why not closer to 60 degress?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 1, 2015)

Typically, MJ does not like temps in the root zone below 60f and will quickly stop growing and go into stasis if the root zone drops below 60f. I run consistently in hydro that is a variant of RDWC and I have found that my plants thrive when I keep my water at 68f and my air at 75f. I have also seen how they react when temps consistently drop below 60f in the root zone.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 1, 2015)

^ Everything he said.. plus this

Nitrogen locks out somewhere in the 60's I believe.  

I try to keep my res between 65° and 70° :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 1, 2015)

If you go to my journal here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57271&page=3
And then scroll down to slide 54, you will see some plants that I struggled with due to temps dropping below 60 every night, even though the plants were still in veg and under 24hrs of light. This was just one of the problems that can occur.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah, I've had loads of issues this year... with my soilless and low 50's for root zone. Not goooooood. lol 

I won't even mess around anymore. Chilling in the summer, heating in the winter. C.O.N.T.R.O.L. mode!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2015)

When I was growing in Florida i used frozen water bottles in my DWC's to keep my root zone cool. Freaken Florida gets hot. Lol


----------

